# Erin has been an angel for a year



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

One year ago today, we sent our beautiful Princess Erin up to Heaven to be with her sisters JOY and Morgan. What a wonderful celebration that must have been.  I still cry for my girls every day, but now I do it holding Jordan while she kisses away the tears. It was Erica's condolence e-mail about Erin that caused us to start e-mailing about puppies. The moment she told me she was thinking about breeding Teller, was the moment I knew exactly where my next dog was coming from. It was a wild journey there for awhile:uhoh: , but knowing that it was Erin helping me find my way, gave me the strength to keep on going. How fitting that I walked into the library just now to see the Wizard of Oz playing and Dorothy singing "Somewhere Over the Rainbow". A message I am sure, from my most favorite Dorothy of all time, Angel Erin.:bigangel:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It never goes away, us missing them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Erin*

Erin

What a beautiful Angel you are and I know you are with my two angels, Smooch and Snobear, and your sister angels, Joy and Morgan!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Susan Marie, I am so sorry. Erin is a beautiful girl and I know that she is very happy, looking down on you and Baby J. Run free, Erin!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Definitely a beautiful message from a beautiful girl. I'm sure it was Erin's way of giving you a great big hug.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Erin is definitely an angel looking after you and Jordan. Hugs as you commemorate her one year anniversary of receiving Angel wings.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Hugs to you. May your smiles become more frequent and tears less so as time marches ever forward. Erin is an inspiration to many of us here.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Erin is sending you so much love from Heaven. You truly are an angel, Erin just like my Selka.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs to you on this day. Your angel was indeed singing to you, letting you know she is well and waiting until you are together again.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sitting here at work trying not to cry as Erin was one of my favorite girls of all time. I know that was a sign from her to tell you she is ok. It is really wierd because I was watching a wizard of oz movie this morning but it was something I had never seen before as it was something made not to long ago. It was a movie about Dorothy after she came back from Oz. 

Please give Miss Jordan a big kiss from me. She is something special. I know that Erin, Morgan & JOY are all playing together again at the bridge. And my Beau is standing there in love with them all.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Hugs to you today. I am sure our furry friends in Heaven are running free without pain.
They will always be with us in our hearts. Give Jordan an extra hug today.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Erin is happy that you have a future to keep you looking forward, as well as memories of the past to cherish.

Big hugs to you. 

Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The adorable Erin made sure to send you a sign that she is well.
She sure is/was a special girl and oh so well dressed.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Susan Marie,

Thank you for such a great post. As I approach Frazier's passing almost a year ago, I remember your kindness when you reached out to me and showed me the pictures of your lovely girl just before you had her relieved. You were so helpful, and so wonderful to me while my heart was in gut wrenching pain. You for sure have some of the most lovely angels there are, and I know that your lovely Erin is telling all of her Bridge Buddies of the great life she had with you. When you all are reunited one day THAT will be a party. Hugs to you on this sad, yet special day. xxxooo


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm sending you hugs as well on this difficult bridge anniversary. I love that picture of Princess Erin! I know that Jordan will help get you through a hard day.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you a big hug SM.

My grand-daughter wanted to paint my nails the other day and she picked out a couple of colours - one of which was Erin`s hot pink colour. She was a beautiful girl and no one wore an outfit like she did. Run free Erin.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this sad day-when you loose a precious gift such as Erin, it forever changes that date, it no longer becomes just another day.

Erin has left so many pawprints on our hearts, she will always be remembered and always be in our hearts.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Hugs to you Susan Marie. My Trapper crossed the same day as well. Thank goodness
we have our "new" additions to help ease the pain.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> Erin is happy that you have a future to keep you looking forward, as well as memories of the past to cherish.
> 
> Big hugs to you.
> 
> Lucy


I need to remember this ! Thanks


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sending some hugs to you from over here, I know that Erin is keeping watch over you and Jordan

"THERE IS A CYCLE OF LOVE AND DEATH THAT SHAPES THE LIVES OF THOSE WHO CHOOSE TO TRAVEL IN THE COMPANY OF ANIMALS. IT IS A CYCLE UNLIKE ANY OTHER. TO THOSE WHO HAVE NEVER LIVED THROUGH IT'S TURNINGS OR WALKED IT'S ROCKY PATH, OUR WILLINGNESS TO GIVE OUR HEARTS WITH FULL KNOWLEDGE THAT THEY WILL BE BROKEN SEEMS INCOMPREHENSIBLE. ONLY WE KNOW HOW SMALL A PRICE WE PAY FOR WHAT WE RECEIVE, OUR GRIEF, NO MATTER HOW POWERFUL IT MAY BE, IS AN INSUFFICIENT MEASURE OF THE JOY WE HAVE BEEN GIVEN"

Sleep softly Erin


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Sending some hugs to you from over here, I know that Erin is keeping watch over you and Jordan
> 
> "THERE IS A CYCLE OF LOVE AND DEATH THAT SHAPES THE LIVES OF THOSE WHO CHOOSE TO TRAVEL IN THE COMPANY OF ANIMALS. IT IS A CYCLE UNLIKE ANY OTHER. TO THOSE WHO HAVE NEVER LIVED THROUGH IT'S TURNINGS OR WALKED IT'S ROCKY PATH, OUR WILLINGNESS TO GIVE OUR HEARTS WITH FULL KNOWLEDGE THAT THEY WILL BE BROKEN SEEMS INCOMPREHENSIBLE. ONLY WE KNOW HOW SMALL A PRICE WE PAY FOR WHAT WE RECEIVE, OUR GRIEF, NO MATTER HOW POWERFUL IT MAY BE, IS AN INSUFFICIENT MEASURE OF THE JOY WE HAVE BEEN GIVEN"
> 
> Sleep softly Erin


It's true, thank you :smooch:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You are a wonderfull dog mom, i admire you, i really do, she as all of yours were loved,taken care of ,and they will always be a part of you, she was a favorite of mine.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking about you these days. So many signs you got from your sweet angels. And your little Jordan is a blessing.


----------

